# What Mower to Buy?



## BX2350 (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm going to have to buy a riding mower, what brand do you all recommend? I need something in the $3000 range, 50 to 54 in cut. Craftsman has a nice looking mower, front bumper, 24 HP Kohler motor, I've had 2 Cub Cadets, 1st one was older, shaft driven, really good mower, gave it to my daughter, she let it set outside and go to crap. Bought a new CC after that and wasn't real impressed with it. From looking at them, or what I've seen, they all seem to be about the same, what do you all think about the 24 HP Kohler and Briggs engines? I haven't had a Briggs in years. Also what about the John Deeres, I read a couple of their ads and they both said engine by John Deere, I don't think they make their own engines on their cheaper mowers or at least I wouldn't think.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

BX2350 said:


> I'm going to have to buy a riding mower, what brand do you all recommend? I need something in the $3000 range, 50 to 54 in cut. Craftsman has a nice looking mower, front bumper, 24 HP Kohler motor, I've had 2 Cub Cadets, 1st one was older, shaft driven, really good mower, gave it to my daughter, she let it set outside and go to crap. Bought a new CC after that and wasn't real impressed with it. From looking at them, or what I've seen, they all seem to be about the same, what do you all think about the 24 HP Kohler and Briggs engines? I haven't had a Briggs in years. Also what about the John Deeres, I read a couple of their ads and they both said engine by John Deere, I don't think they make their own engines on their cheaper mowers or at least I wouldn't think.


See/hear a lot of good things about the Cub Cadet RZT SX54. You can get it with either the Kawasaki FR730, or the Kohler KT 735, both are easily 1,000 hour engines. Comes with Hydro Gear ZT3100 drive units (1" axles, not 3/4"). Fabricated, not stamped, deck. Handles like a zero turn, but with a tilt steering wheel. Also has cruise control for large lots and should mow at about 7MPH, which is almost as fast as some z-turns.

Right now.... I'd stay away from anything with a Briggs, or Kohler SV Courage engine, or Tuff Torq drive units. Craftsman and Troy Bilt mowers are just MTD's and Husqvarna doesn't really want to be in the conventional mower market any more, which could make parts tough in 4-6 years. John Deere quality has gone to hell over the last 20 years, to the point where they are only surviving on a reputation that was generated in the last century and their OEM replacement parts are ridiculously over priced....


----------



## movin_dirt (11 mo ago)

I was just down at Lowe’s tonight. They had quite the selection. I have a Husqvarna z246i and it has the Briggs and Stratton motor in it. I bought it when I bought my house (probably got ripped off). Well it works well for my 2.5 acres but I just bought a Kioti ck2610 and it mowes a lot faster with a 72” lawn deck vs 46. What size property do you have? Do you prefer zero turn over conventional tractor mower? 

I was seriously looking at the Simplicity Broadmoor as it does a good job mowing the yard. I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I have a CC M60 tank. Had it for 10 years and other than the Kawasaki V twin being a gas guzzler, been real good. Last year I bought my wife a used, low hour CC ZTR with a steering wheel. Also been a good. She wanted a steering wheel over the usual 'oars' mower. Bought it for a grand from my friendly Kubota dealer who is also a CC dealer.


----------



## BX2350 (Oct 12, 2021)

I have a pretty steep bank so I stick with front engine tractors, I've been researching and I think I'll go with the 54 in Cub Cadet. I've bought several large items from our Tractor Supply and they treat me well. If I pay cash I can get some knocked off, they knocked off a $100 on my air compressor. I also have a TSC card I put stuff on and pay off as quick as I can. Have you all priced tractor tires f I r these lately?! They sure are proud of them.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I do the TSC card as well but only 12 months same as cash / no interest. The TSC card's interest rate is highway robbery. Not too fond of buying any power equipment from TSC. Last powered Item I bought there the 'associate' dropped it off the high lo when loading it in the back of my pickup truck and then tried to get me to take it anyway, told me they would knock a couple hundred off the price. I passed and told them to get me another one. I don't do damaged goods. Around here, we refer to TSC as 'Tough Shitte Charlie's, where everything is either 'scratched, dented or broken' and they usually operate under that credo. I'd much rather buy any CC product from my Kubota dealer. Least I know it's been prepped correctly. Most of the 'associates' at TSC don't 'prep' anything, don't know how. Bought both my mowers from them as well as my tiller. I have 2 tillers, the CC counter rotating tine model and my old standby Troy Bilt Horse. I much prefer the CC counter rotating tine tiller as it don't try to 'run away' from me if it encounters a hard spot plus I have the hiller-furrower attachment for planting potatoes and my dealer set me wise to the issues that the CC rear tine tillers have. Seems as though CC don't put adequate grease in the gearbox from the factory and it eats up the geartrain after a wile, so my dealer fills the gearbox with extra grease before delivery. 6 years of tilling and no issues at all.

Wife gets her dog and cat food there and they always seem to have a number of ruptured bags for sale for less. Overall, I'm not impressed but they are convenient for us.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

BX2350 said:


> I have a pretty steep bank so I stick with front engine tractors, I've been researching and I think I'll go with the 54 in Cub Cadet. I've bought several large items from our Tractor Supply and they treat me well. If I pay cash I can get some knocked off, they knocked off a $100 on my air compressor. I also have a TSC card I put stuff on and pay off as quick as I can. Have you all priced tractor tires f I r these lately?! They sure are proud of them.


 Read some reviews on the RZT SX54. A lot of people say it does pretty well on hilly terrain. I've also seen them at my local TSC, or maybe you can order them. I know TSC locally carries Cubs.


----------



## BX2350 (Oct 12, 2021)

Thanks, my other smaller CC done good on hills. My old shaft driven when I got the divorce one done real good but it was heavier than most. I buy something every so often on the card and pay it off in 10 or 12 mths to keep my credit up. It's over 800 right now, a lot better than it was when I divorced my ex, she had it down to 400.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

I have a club cadet riding law mower xt1 with cast iron sleeve carbureted in 2021 with hydro in the rear. Not bad but hydro is making a hissing now. Never abused, never own one before don’t know if it’s the hydro setting in or otherwise. It’s cuts ok.


----------

